# RS3???



## Collin16v (Apr 12, 2003)

hello all.. i was just day dreaming and began to wonder if Audi has an RS3 in the works... im just curious, i love the S3 and the 'R' seems to only make audis better. thanks for clicking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Picks4clicks, my A2 gti








and some random autos...
























thanks, cheers


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

I have no idea if Audi plans on making an RS3, but gosh darn it, they should. I think that would be one of the most beautiful cars ever made.
I like to picture an S3 with swollen fenders, a more open front bumper and a V8.


----------



## reggaejedi (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: RS3??? (Collin16v)*

turbocharged 3.2-litre v6 : 350 hp


----------

